# Hill House, Harford (Norwich)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not sure whether the house to the west of a complex of abandoned farm buildings at Harford is connected with the adjoining (derelict) farm. It is marked on OS maps as Hill House, whereas the farm sheds located to the the east are marked as Harford Farm. Hill House is much dilapidated, with its roof stripped of tiles and the floors having collapsed. Large chunks have also been knocked out of its walls. Presumably the buildings were abandoned when the Norwich southern bypass and slip roads were being constructed in the early 1990s, effectively cutting off the old road that lead to Markshall from here.







This is an abandoned truck trailer full of old rubbish, parked at the end of the lane that leads past Hill House and Harford Farm.
























































An older post, dating from 2009, can be found here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12750&highlight=Harford+farm. I will post my pictures of Harford Farm (sheds) separately. Not much has changed concerning the state of Hill House but a riot of colour awaits at the sheds to the east.


----------

